# "unknown command" error while installing CyanogenMod



## eit2103 (Jun 20, 2013)

I carefully followed the guidelines here; click here.

I am using mac os x lion and I am stuck at this step;



> In the terminal, enter the following command: novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3 *NOTE:* It is possible that novacom says "failed to connect to server", especially if you just installed it. In that case, you have to manually run novacomd first. novacomd can be run from /opt/Palm/novacom/novacomd' or similar.


Novacom is in the "/opt/nova/bin" folder so I copied ACMEInstaller3 inside that folder too.
But when I enter "novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3" on the Terminal, I get *"unknown command" *error.
What am I doing wrong here??


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

There is a guide here for Mac users:

CM10 Step by Step Installation Guide from Scratch (Mac OS X Tutorial)


----------

